

Ask HN: How do you share links/images within a closed group? - necrodome

So, my wife and I (mostly) use Skype chat to share links with each other when the links are only meaningful to us. eg, during a session of buying something, we send links back and forth.<p>Our current flow, which I don't like, is copy link from url bar -&#62; find skype window -&#62; paste &#38; send<p>I pulled this slide from a Lucene Revolution presentation: http://www.box.net/shared/in1hpkgdyndxafs7hu06 The presenter and his significant other were looking for a new car to buy and he sent links to her via email and got comments back. This is another use case I am trying to describe.<p>What tools do you use for such use cases? Mozilla F1 (http://f1.mozillamessaging.com/) seems to be the closest one that integrates nicely with the browser and contact lists but it is more tailored to public sharing. And I guess I am looking for something between email and IM.
======
GeneralMaximus
If you use Mac OS X, Cloud.app is exactly what you need. It puts a tiny icon
in your menubar. Drag anything into the icon and it's uploaded to your
Cloud.app account. The URL is copied into your clipboard automatically.

Otherwise, Google+.

(We use Cloud.app + IRC + email for collaboration. We swap IRC with Skype when
we need voice. We couldn't ask for more.)

------
fpgeek
If both you and your wife are on Google+ I've found that direct sharing (i.e.
you sharing only to her and vice-versa) seems to work reasonably well. It is
browser-integrated and Google+ notifications generally mean you'll each find
out something has been shared reasonably quickly.

~~~
madhouse
I'm doing the same. I just share the link to the appropriate circle (I have a
ton of overlapping circles - I'd rather select one circle from a long list
than build up my share targets from small distinct circles) and voila.

They immediately get notified, and if they reply, I get a notification aswell,
and neither of us had to leave the browser. With the G+Me chrome addon, this
is all painless and straightforward.

------
icebraining
Shared Read It Later account?

